# Wheel Goods Flyer made in Minneapolis



## Curt Schulze (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi, I am new to this forum. I recently bought a bicycle built for two at a local garage sale. It appears to be completely original. I have had little success finding anything about this manufacturer or anyone that ownes such a bike. Google searches only come up with the name plate badges that seem quite plentiful, as there are a few on eBay, but that is it. Being short on the technical terms, the sprockets are the wide tooth varity, and all three have a different design.  Does that mean the bike was manufactured in the 30's?  The baloon tires are Good Year Fleetwing and appear to be original to the bike. Thanks for your Help





Click on pics to enlarge











Cheers
Curt


----------



## J.E (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like a home built tandom bike.Boys bike welded to the back of a girls bike.Could you post some more pictures of the bike.


----------



## ejlwheels (Jul 24, 2007)

I think the rear frame is a '38-'40 Colson.  The bottom bar has been bent up in the front where it meets the seatpost tube.  The front looks like some other brand, Columbia?


----------



## Curt Schulze (Jul 24, 2007)

*Wheel Goods Flyer*

Your replies are interesting.  It seems logical at some time there was a company or the beginnings of a company called Wheel Goods Flyer. Or maybe just Wheel Goods. 
In the automobile industry, failing or companies that were already out of business sold parts or dies to up start companies or other companies that were in dire straits. Case in point, both Hupmobile and Graham used the Cord 810-812 body dies. I wonder if it is possible that Wheel Goods bought parts from Colson or other failing companies. I suspect more obscure brands strapped for money might well sell parts to another company, as long as they were not direct competition.


----------



## ejlwheels (Jul 24, 2007)

The Wheel Goods Flyer badge looks like a Schwinn badge at least in shape, but would have been used for bikes distributed through jobbers or hardware suppliers.  The badge might have come from Island Cycle Supply in Minneapolis, but they I think primarily handled D.P. Harris or Rollfast bikes.
It looks homemade to me also.


----------



## J.E (Jul 24, 2007)

Yea the badge and one chain ring look like schwinn and maybe the seats.Front chain ring looks lik the ones on my JC Higgins bikes.


----------

